# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  علم ودولة

## عيون لاتنام

السلام عليكم
إن شاء الله تعجبكم
كل واحد يجيب علم والثاني يقول له علم أي دوله هذا
وأنا راح أبدأ

----------


## أجمل إحساس

واللة ماعندي فكرة  بس عجبتني اللعبة وحبيت اني أشارك
هل هي دولة إفريقية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجوا الإجابة على سؤالي!!!!!!!!!
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هلا حياش أختي  :rolleyes: 
لا ماهي دوله أفريقية
هي دولة أوروبيه معروفة

----------


## سيد وولد رسول ا

هذا علم دولة السويد ،،،،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخي يعطيك العافية
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فما هي ؟*

----------


## القزويني

استراليا

المسابقة حلوةمررررررره :bigsmile: 
 :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخي القزويني
والأحلى هو تواجدك بيننا
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فماهي ؟*

----------


## القزويني

ايران

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي القزويني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فماهي ؟

----------


## القزويني

الجماهيريةالعربية الليبية الشعبية الإشتراكية العظمى 
صح

'

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صح يعطيك العافية  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فماهي ؟*

----------


## القزويني

ايطاليا

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صح  :rolleyes: 







*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فماهي ؟*

----------


## القزويني

سلوفاكيا

صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صح



*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فماهي ؟*

----------


## شجن الذكريات

تيلاند

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أختي شجن الذكريات

----------


## شجن الذكريات

باناما

----------


## سيد وولد رسول ا

هذا علم الأزوري ............ايطاليا بطلة كأس العالم الأخيرة

----------


## القزويني

nauru

صح

----------


## مهتاب

أيطاليا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أخي القزويني هي الصحيحة*
 Nauru

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أخي القزويني هي الصحيحة*
*nauru*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وهذا كان علم بنما الأجابة صحيحة ولكن للتوضيح فقط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها فماهمو أسم هذه الدولة ( وللتسهيل هي دولة أوروبية  عاصمتها بودابست ) ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

جمهورية هنغاريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة* 
*هي جمهورية المجر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة اسيوية إسلامية سياحية هذا علمها وشعارها فما أسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## سمراء

شكرا خيتو عالمسابقة الحلوة
ماليزيا ؟

----------


## مهتاب

أختي العزيزة عيون لاتنام  أجابتي ليست خاطئة فهي نفسها جمهورية المجر أوهنغاريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي سمراء يعطيك العافية والحلوه عيونك من طيبك والله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخي مهتاب بالفعل إجابتك صحيحة فهنغاريا هي نفسها المجر فشكرا على المعلومات الجديدة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هذا علم الدولة وشعارها  وللتسهيل هي دولة أوروبية* 
*عاصمتها* *براتيسلافا** فما اسمها ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سلوفاكيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى والله يزيدك من نوره*

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم 



هاي علم و شعار لدولة و هالدولة تقع في  غرب افريقيا و هي أكبر دول أفريقيا من حيث تعداد السكان

----------


## مهتاب

الدولة هي نيجيريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة إفريقية عاصمتها كيغالي هذا علمها وشعارها فما أسمها ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

راوندا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة اسيوية إسلامية سياحية هذا علمها وشعارها فما أسمها ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

__











_دولة إسلامية سياحية أسيوية هذا علمها وشعارها فما أسمها ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن اندونسيا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى يعطيك العافية ويقويك ياااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع جنوب شرق اسيا أكبر مدنها هي كويزون*
*هذا علمها فمأاسم هذه الدولة ؟*


**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الفلبين ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يعطيج الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع في غرب قارة أوروبا وهي بلدة معروفة بشكلها السداسي* 
*هي إحدى الأعضاء المؤسسين* *للاتحاد الأوربي**، وهي الأكبر مساحة من بينهم* 
*ما أسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فرنسا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عيوني شذى الله يقويج يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة صغيرة قرب قارة* *إفريقيا** في* *المحيط الهندي*
*انضمت إلى* *جامعة الدول العربية** عام* *1993*
*ماهي هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جزر القمر ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة الله يعطيج القوة يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة إسلامية أوروبية*
*هي إحدى دول* *البلقان** الواقعة في جنوب* *أوروبا**.*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي دولة* 


*البانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة تقع في شمال القارة الأفريقية، 
 العملة المتداولة هي الدينار 
عضو مؤسس في منظمة المغرب العربي سنة 1988 ، عضو في جامعة الدول العربية و منظمة الأمم المتحدة منذ استقلالها ، عضو في منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية 
فما أسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## مهتاب

الجزائر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي يعطيك القوة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة في شرق إفريقيا الوسطى . وهي دولة داخلية، أي لا سواحل لها. 
العملة المتداولة شيلينغ
توجد بها بحيرة تسمى بحيرة إبراهيم
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اوغندا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة في أفريقيا، تقع شرقي أفريقيا، تمر بها الدائرة الاستوائية، 
تشرف بحدودها الشرقية على المحيط الهندي، وتجاورها أوغندا من الغرب، وتنزانيا من الجنوب، وإثيوبيا من الشمال والصومال من الشمال الشرقي.
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كينيا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*

----------


## مهتاب

علمشعار تم ضمه على مراحل إلى الإمبراطورية الروسية ثم الحق بالاتحاد السوفياتي و هو مستقل منذ 1991.ماأسم هذه الدولة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كازاخستان ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأصحح بدل أخي مهتاب وإجابتك صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيج القوة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عاصمتها طشقند
من أهم مدنها سمرقند
العملة المستخدمة فيها هي سوم
اللغة الرسمية فيها هي الأوزبكية
فما اسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## مهتاب

جمهورية أوزباكستان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي دولة في وسط* *أوراسيا** .*
* دولة اسلامية حيث غالبية سكانها من الشيعة حيث يشكلون حوالي 70% من السكان*
*أستقلت عن الاتحاد السوفيتي عام 1991*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اذربيجان ...

عفوا اختي العزيزة بس صراحة مااعرف كيف احط صور الاعلام على كذاا بس اجاوب ..

الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيج العافية*
*وبالنسبة لصور الاعلام بس ظلليها وسوي نسخ بعدها سوي لصق على صفحة التعقيب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة في جنوب آسيا شمال غرب الهند ، انفصلت عن الهند على أساس ديني 
توجد أربع أقاليم فيه: البنجاب والسند و الحدود الشمالية الغربية وبلوشستان
العملة المتداولة هي الروبية
اكر مدنها هي كراتشي
اللغة الرسمية هي الاردية
مااسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

باكستان ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيج العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة تقع على السفوح الجنوبية لجبال القوقاز
العملة المستخدمة هي لاري
عاصمتها تبيليسي
مااسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ممكن  جورجيا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة في آسيا الوسطى، تجاور الصين وطاجيكستان وأزبكستان وقزقستان. عاصمتها بشكيك.
استقلت من الإتحاد السوفيتي في أواخر 1991.
العملة المستخدمة هي سوم
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قرغيزستان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هي دولة تقع في شمال المحيط الاﻷطلسي بين جزيرةغرينلاندوالمملكة المتحدة

هي عضو في المجلس الشمالي وفي حلف الناتو

العاصمة :*ريكيافيك*

العملة :
كرونه

----------


## مهتاب

*أيسلندا* هي دولة تقع في شمال المحيط اﻷطلسي بين جزيرةغرينلاند والمملكة المتحدة. أيسلندا هي عضو في المجلس الشمالي وفي حلف الناتو. تعرف الجزيرة بكثرة براكينها ومياها المعدنية الساخنة وطقسها البارد على مدار السنة. أيسلندا كانت عام 1980 أول دولة أوروبية يعتلي فيها منصب رئيس الدولة امرأة

----------


## مهتاب

أكبر مدينة فيها أولان بطار
رئيسها نامبارين انخبايار
مأسم الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## LUCKY

منغوليا

----------


## مهتاب

علمشعار
إحدى الدول الصغرى  ،قلما يسمع عنها العالم بسبب موقعها المنعزل ووعورة تضاريس أرضها ، وبعدها عن العالم الخارجي 
فماهي الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نيبال ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اكبر مدينة : اسمرة ,,

نظام الحكم : ديكتاتوري ,,

تقع على الشاطئ الغربي للبحر الأحمر في نقطة حاكمة عند مدخله الجنوبي وعلى مقربة من مضيق باب المندب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إرتيريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي إحدى دول افريقيا الوسطى الغربية،يمر خط الاستواء من منتصفها تقريباً.*
* وأبرز أنهارها نهر أجوي* 
*اللغة الرسمية فيها هي الفرنسية*
*أستقلت عن فرنسا عام 1960*
*ماأسم هذهةه الدولة ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

الغابون

----------


## بريط

ما عندي علم 

نيويورك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية
شكرا أخي بريط على المحاولة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بلد في غرب أفريقيا. أكبر دول أفريقيا من حيث تعداد السكان، تيلغ 133 مليون نسمه،
أكبر مدنها هي مدينة لاغوس
واللغة الرسمية فيها هي الانجليزية
العملة المستخدمة فيها هي نايرا
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نيجيريا ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دولةإفريقيّة ، تقع جنوب ليبيا وغرب السودان، لغاتها الرسمية العربية والفرنسية

اكبر مدينة ,,,انجمينا 

تحررت من الاستقلال الفرنسي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تشاد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة غرب أفريقية على ساحل المحيط الأطلسي
العملة المستخدمة هي فران
اللغة الرسمية هي البرتغالية
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

غينيا بيساو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عاصمتها : دبلن ..

نظام الحكم :جمهوري ..

تقع في المحيط الأطلسي في غربي أوروبا، وإلى الغرب من المملكة المتحدة، حيث تبعد عنها حوالي 80 كم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جمهورية إيرلندا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي مملكة، تقع في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من القارة الأوروبية
أكبر مدنها هي مدريد 
العملة المتداولة هي يورو
نظام الحكم فيهل ملكي برلماني
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اسبانيا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تقع على شبه جزيرة ايبيريا. 

هي إحدى أحر الدول الأوروبية، والعاصمة لشبونة ..

العملة ..يورو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

البرتغال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أصغر دولة في العالم و مقر الكنيسة* *الكاثوليكية** تقع في جنوب* *أوروبا** في قلب العاصمة* *الإيطالية**روما** على الجانب الأيمن* *لنهر التيبر*

*تمتلك هذه الدولة أصغر وأقدم جيش نظامي في العالم وهو ما يعرف* *بالحرس السويسري** ، وقد أسس هذا الجيش* *البابا يوليوس الثاني*
*لايوجد لهذه الدولة* *قوات بحرية** أو* *جوية** ومهام الدفاع الخارجي موكلة للدولة* *الإيطالية** التي تحيط بالمقر الباباوي من جميع الجهات*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

الفاتيكان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هي دولة آسيوية تقع في جنوب وسط آسيا 
العاصمة :دكا 
استقلت من باكستان ..
اللغة الرسمية : البنغالية .

----------


## مهتاب

بنغلادش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخوي مهتاب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نعم اجابة صحيحة  اخوي مهتاب ,,

----------


## وفائي لعلي

[IMG]http://zyyyyyad.***********/japan.gif[/IMG]

----------


## مهتاب

اليابان

----------


## مهتاب

علمشعار

----------


## رنوشالفلسطينية

جمهورية بالاو
مشكووووور كتير على رابط الصورة زميلي مهتاب


عجبتني اللعبة يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أختي سأصحح بدلا من أخي مهتاب*

----------


## مهتاب

علمشعار
 دولة إفريقية. إحدي الجمهوريات الصغري غربي أفريقيا ، ،واجهت تكالباً استعمارياً في النصف الثاني من القرن الماضي ، انتهي باحتلال فرنسا لها في سنة (1312 هـ-1894 م )واستقلت  بعد احتلال دام أكثر من نصف قرن في سنة (1380هـ - 1960 م) .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بنين (داهومي )

----------


## مهتاب

سكانها خليط بشري يعكس صورة استعمارها ، لقد كانت قبل احتلال الأسبان لها موطناً من مواطن حضارة الهنود الأمريكين ، فأفناهم الأسبان في فترة احتلال زادت عن قرن ونصف قرن ، واستبدل الاحتلال الأسباني بالاحتلال البريطاني ، وجلب البريطانيون العديد من الأفارقة لاستغلالهم في الزراعة ، ولذلك يتكون البناء البشري فيه من أغلبية أفريقية ويشكل الأفريقيون 85% من جملة السكان ، ثم جلبت بريطانية عمالا من الهند والباكستان وجنوبي شرقي آسيا وهاجر إليها صنيون ، فأصبح السكان مزيجاً زنجياً آسيوياً ، يضاف إليه أقلية أوروبية تتمتع بثراء كبير .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جامايكا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي دولة في جنوب آسيا، تشمل معظم أراضي شبه القارة الهندية.
 قامت على أرضها عدة ديانات نذكر منها: الهندوسية، البوذية، الجانيةوالسيخية
تشكل سلسلة جبال الهملايا أغلب تضاريس الولايات الشمالية و الشرقية 
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## مهتاب

الهند

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي دولة في آسيا. وهي أفقر دولة في العالم حسب البنك الدولي.
*الموقع:* تقع في جنوب شرق آسيا,وتقع في الطرف الشرقي من أرخبيل أندونسيا ،, وتقع بين دائرتى عرض 8,5 جنوبا ، وخط طول 120,55 شرقـا. *المساحة :*15007 كم مربع . *الدول المجاورة:* تحدها دولة اندونسيا ويبلغ طول الحدود معها 228 كم. *طول سواحلها:* حوالي 706 كم. ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جمهورية تيمور الشرقية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أكبر الدول مساحة وأكثرها سكانا في أمريكا الجنوبية. تعد خامس دولة في العالم من حيث المساحة. تشتهر بإنتاج البن

اكبر مدينة : ساوباولو.

اللغه الرسمية :البرتغالية .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

البرازيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع  في* *جنوب شرقي آسيا** ، عند الطرف الجنوبي من* *جزيرة الملايو** ،ويفصلها عن جزيرة الملايو* *مضيق جوهور*
*العملة المستخدمة هي دولار*
*المعتقدات الدينية ثمثل في البوذية ، والكنفوشية ، والطوطمية والمسحية ويعتنق الإسلام 15% من سكانها أى حوالى 396،000 مسلم ، بعضهم من أصول عربية ، والكثير من الماليزيين والهنود الثاميل والباكستانيين والأندونسيين ، ويتعرضون لعزل اجتماعي .*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## أميرة العشق

[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/bcc335618a.gif[/IMG]جمهورية سنغافورة 
[IMG]http://www.*************/up-pic/uploads/bcc335618a.gif[/IMG]

----------


## مهتاب

سنغافورة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي الكريمة أميرة العشق يعطيك الف عافية وحياك معانا دايم*

*يعطيك العافية أخي مهتاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي جزيرة تقع في* *جنوب شرق اّسيا*
*العملة المستخدمة فيها هي بيسو*
*نظام الحكم فيها ( جمهورية )*
*أكبر مدينة موجودة فيها هي مدينة كويزون* 
*تشتهر هذه الدولة بأكلة تعرف بأسم البلوت وهي أكلة بيض الدجاج أو البط المخصب و الذي لم يفقس بعد, يقال أن لها فوائد صحية منشطة لمن يستطيع تقبلها.*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الفلبين .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اكبر مدينة :بشكيك
توجد  في الجزء الشرقي من آسيا الوسطي
اللغه الرسمية :قرغيزستان

----------


## مهتاب

قيرغزستان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

.*جمهورية اشتراكية في جنوب شرقي* *آسيا** على خليج تونكين* *وبحر الصين**. تجاور* *الصين** على شمالها* *وإندونيسيا**,* *ولاوس**,* *وكامبوديا** على غرب. عاصمتها* *هانوي**. من مدنها* *مدينة هوشي منه** أو* *سايغون** سابقاً ،* *وهايفنغ*
*العملة المتداولة فيها هي دونغ*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟0*

----------


## مهتاب

فيتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* دولة تقع في جنوب شرقي* *آسيا** . تجاور* *الصين** على شمالها* *وفييت نام** على شرق و* *تايلند** على غرب و* *كمبوديا** على جنوب.* 
*عاصمتها* *فيينتيان**.*
*ومن مدنها الرئيسية لوانج برابانج و بكس و سافناخت.*
*العملة المستخدمة هي كيب*
*اللغة الرسمية هي اللاو*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمهورية لاوس الديمقراطية الشعبية*

((لاوس ))

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع في* *غرب أفريقيا** على شاطئ* *المحيط الأطلسي*
*العملة المستخدمة أوقية*
*اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة العربية*
*كانت مستعمرة من قبل فرنسا*
*وأستقلت عنها عام 1960* 
*الإسلام** هو ديانة الغالبية الساحقة من السكان، مع وجود أقليات صغير جداً من* *المسيحيين* *واليهود*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

موريتانيا .,,

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية اختي شذى الزهراء*
*الله يقويك يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة في* *غرب أفريقيا** تقع جنوب* *نهر الصنغال** على ساحل* *المحيط الأطلسي**. تجاور* *موريتانيا**ومالي* *وغينيا**وغينيا بيساو**وغامبيا**. وتقع* *جزر الرأس الأخضر** غرب ساحلها الأطلسي على بعد حوالي 560 كيلومتر.*
*عاصمتها دكار*
*كانت مستعمرة من قبل فرنسا*
*يشكل نهر السنغال الحدود الشمالية للبلاد مع موريتانيا. من أهم أنهرها الأخرى* *نهر غامبيا**ونهر كاسامانس*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

خيتوو السنغال هادي 

السنغال عاصمتها دكار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي أمير العاشقين*
*يعطيك العافية وحياك معانا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي دولة كبيرة في أقصى جنوب* *أفريقيا**.*
*أهم انهارها أورانج Orange وفال Vaal وليمبوبو Limpopo. وأطولها نهر أورانج طوله 2100 كم ويصب بالأطلسي.*
*العملة المستخدمة فيها هي راند*
*أكبر مدنها هي مدينة جوهانسبورغ*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الاجابة
          جنوب افريقيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي Sweet Magik يعطيك العافية وحياك معانا*
 :rolleyes:  :rolleyes:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة من دول أفريقيا الجنوبية
عاصمتها وأكبر مدنها ماسيرو
نظام الحكم فيها ( ملكية )
 لغة سكانها (السبوتو ) وهي لغة محلية ، هذه إلى جانب اللغة الإنجليزية ، وهي اللغة الرسمية 
وهي دولة داخلية مخرجها من جنوب أفريقيا 
مااسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

الدوله هي..: ليسوتو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي بسمة الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة غرب* *أفريقية** على ساحل* *المحيط الأطلسي**.*
*عاصمتها وأكبر مدنها هي بيساو*
*اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة البرتغاليه*
*كانت مستعمرة من قبل البرتغال*
*العملة المتداولة هي فران*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الاجابة
           غينيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أختي العزيزة* 
*غينيا دولة مستقلة عن*
*غينيا بيساو*
*إذا إجابة سؤالي السابق هي جمهورية غينيا بيساو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة إفريقية، تشكل جزءاً من الصحراء الكبرى في غرب أفريقيا، ليس لها منفذ بحري 
*نظام الحكم* : جمهوري
اللغة : الفرنسية .
العملة : الفرنك
أهم المدن : مارادي – زندر – تاهوا.
تعتبر من أفقر الدول في العالم
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دولة النيجر,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علمها وشعارها ,,,*


****

*  يحدها من الشمال بولندا وألمانيا  ، من الجنوب النمسا ..*

*العاصمة :براغ ,,*

*العمله : كرونة ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جمهورية التشيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة تقع في غرب* *أوروبا**، بين كل* *ألمانيا**،* *فرنسا**وبلجيكا** و تُعد إحدى أصغر دول* *أوروبا** مساحةً وسكاناً*
*العملة المتداولة هي يورو*
* أهم المدن*
*1. ديكرش*
*2. غرفنماخر*
*3. لوكسمبورغ*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*دولة تقع في غرب* *أوروبا**، بين كل* *ألمانيا**،* *فرنسا**وبلجيكا** و تُعد إحدى أصغر دول* *أوروبا** مساحةً وسكاناً*
*العملة المتداولة هي يورو*
*أهم المدن*
*1. ديكرش*
*2. غرفنماخر*
*3. لوكسمبورغ*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

*هي أحدى دول البنلوكسو تقع في غرب أوروبا*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اعتقد هولندا

----------


## Sweet Magic

أجابة السؤال : 
لوكسمبورغ

----------


## Sweet Magic

*على ماأعتقد* 


*هولندا  عاصمتها  أمستردام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

Sweet Magikعزيزتي إجابتك  لوكسمبورغ هي الصحيحة
وعاصمتها هي نفسها أسم الدولة لوكسمبورغ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي إحدى* *الدول الاسكندنافية** الواقعة في* *شمال أوروبا*
*العاصمة :* *ستوكهولم** وهي أكبر مدنها، وتقع على* *بحر البلطيق**، وتضم عددا من الجزر الصغيرة البعيدة عن الشاطئ، ويعيش فيها نحو سدس السكان أو في ضواحيها.*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السويد.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**


*هي احدى الدول الواقعه وسط امريكا الجنوبيه*

*لغتها : الاسبانيه ,,*
*نالت الاستفلال من كولو مبيا  سنة 1903*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمهورية بنما ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* دولة في* *غرب أفريقيا**، على ساحل* *غربي أفريقيا*
*عاصمتها مدينة أبيدجان*
*ومن أهم مدنها بواكي، وجاجنوا، وتعود تسميتها إلى أن التجار الأفريقين كانوا يجمعون أنياب الفيلة ويعرضونها للبيع في أكوام على سواحلها فأخدت إسمها من تجارة العاج* 
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*ساحل العاج*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة اختي بسمة 
الله يقويك

----------


## مهتاب

دولة غرب أفريقية على ساحل المحيط الأطلسي.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

غينيا بيساو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهم مدنها: ويندهوك، قوبابس، ريهبوت.
دياناتها:المسيحية*
*اللغة: الأفريكان والانجليزية.*
*نظام الحكم -جمهورية*
*تقع في جنوب غرب قارة «أفريقيا». عاصمتها ويندهوك*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب: جمهورية ناميبيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي خادمة المهدي ربي يعطيك الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة تقع في شرق افريقيا منطقة القرن الافريقي
أستقلت عن دولة الصومال عام 1991
عاصمتها وأكبر مدنها هرجيسا
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## مهتاب

*جمهورية أرض الصومال* هي دولة تقع في شرق افريقيا منطقة القرن الافريقي مطلة على الشاطئ الجنوبي خليج عدن . لها حدود مشتركة من الشمال مع دولة جيبوتي. من الجنوب و الشرق مع الصومال و من الغرب مع إثيوبيا. لا يوجد أي دولة تعترف رسميا بوجودها مع أن جمهورية أرض الصومال قائمة على أرض الواقع، من حيث البرلمان، الإدارة، القوات و السياسة الداخلية و الخارجية.

----------


## بريط

وين العلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية*

----------


## مهتاب

علمشعار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ضع أخي مهتاب معلومات بسيطة عن الدولة للبحث عن الإجابة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هايتى احدى دول* *البحر الكاريبي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة في أميركا الوسطى وعاصمتها هافانا
اللغة الرسمية هي اللغة الأسبانية
العملة المتداولة هي بيزو
مااسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انها * 

*( كوبا )* 

*ورئيس جمهوريتها اسمه  فيدل كاسترو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود الله يعطيك القوة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إحدى دول أمريكا الوسطي ، احتلتها أسبانيا
وعاصمة البلاد سان سلفادور
مااسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*هي*
*السلفادور*


*____تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة* 
*أهلا بك أخي القزويني بعد غيااااااااااااااب طويل*
*إن شاء الله دوووووم مو يوم*
*وإجابتك صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي دولة من دول* *أمريكا الوسطى*
*واللغة الغالبة هي الاسبانية* 
*كانت مستعمرة من قبل أسبانيا*
*عاصمتها تيجوسي جالبا*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 

*هي * 

*دولة الهندوراس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي دولة في* *أمريكا الشمالية** وهي ثالث أكبر جزر الانتيل في البحر الكاريبي*
* اكتشفها* *كولومبس** في* *1494** م و كان يسكنها هنود الآرواك ويسمونها كزامايكا.* 
*اللغة الرسمية هي الأنجليزية*
*عاصمة الدولة هي كينغستون*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب وبكل بساطه:
جامايكا  صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

علم اي  دولة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أرتيريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي مقاطعة ذاتية الحكم تقع في شمال غرب* *جورجيا**بالقوقاز** على* *البحر الأسود** بالقرب من* *روسيا*
* تعتبر نفسها* *جمهورية** مستقلة عن جورجيا واقعياً، إلا أنها لم تحظى باعتراف دولي*
* مساحتها 8600 كم2.*
* عاصمتها* *سوخومي**.*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أبخازيا..

----------


## ابو طارق

*علم اي  دولة*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*علم لـ مملكة نيبال التي تقع في جبال الهملايا بين الهند والصين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*نيبال* 
*مع الاخت بسمه*

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأصحح بدلا من أبي محمود ( الله يرجعة بالسلامة من الحج )*
*إجابة صحيحة أختي بسمة وأخي أمير العاشقين*
*يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* دولة في* *آسيا** .هي بالتحديد أحدى دول جنوب شرقي* *آسيا*
*وعاصمة الدولة* *(رانجون )** .*
*العملة المتداولة كيات*
*مااسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

جمهورية بورمامينامار

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*




			
				بورمامينامار
			
		


*

*مثلك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة اخواني مهتاب وعدنان ولينا
اسم الدولة 
ميانمار (تسمى أيضاً بورما)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دولة من دول اسيا
وهي عبارة عن جزيرة كبيرة تقع في المحيط الهندي
كانت محتلة من قبل بريطانبا واستعادت أستقلالها عام 1948
ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الجواب هي_ 
_دولة سيرلانكا_

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

*دولة سيريلانكا  ومتأكد* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Taka

*انزين مااشوفكم حطيتوا سؤال .. أنا بحط* 
** ** 
*هيه من جنوب شرق اسيا*
*العمله : روبيا*
*العاصمه : جاكرتا*
*ما اسم الدوله ؟؟*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

يمكن   أندنوسيا

----------


## Taka

*أخوي ابن محمد وعلي*
*إجـابتك هيه .... صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

* في أقصي شرقي الكاريبي ، وإلى الشرق من أرخبيل الأنتيل الصغري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البربادوس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ثالث أكبر جزر الانتيل في البحر الكاريبي. تقع جنوب غرب هاييتي* 
*وجنوب كوبا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جامايكا* 



*هي دولة ذات سيادة مستقلة تقع في* *الكاريبي**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سانت فنسينت والجرينادنيز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هي إحدي دول_ _البحر الكاريبي__، اكتشفها_ _كريستوفر كولومبوس_
_وكانت أولى الجمهوريات الزنجية في العالم._
_مااسم هذه الدولة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة ابو طارق صحيحه..*
*الله يعطيكم العااافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمهورية هايتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا  انا اقول * 

*دولة  هاييتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مولدافيا*
 دولة اوروبية.
الاسم: جمهورية مولدوفا 
العاصمة: شيزيناو 
اللغة: مولدوفانية، روسية، وقوقازية 
التعداد السكاني: 000 ،460 ،4 
العملة: لي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_جمهورية تقع في جنوب القارة_ _الأوروبية__._
_محاطة من كل الجهات_ _بإيطاليا__،_ 
_ليس لها حدود على البحر._
_العملة المتداولة هي_ _اليورو__ مع أنها ليست دولة في الاتحاد الأوروبي_
_مااسم هذه الدولة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمهورية* *سان مارينو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دولة تقع جنوب شرقي اوروبا مطلة على البحر الاسود من جهته الغربيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بلغاريا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_اجابتك صحيحه ابو طارق_
****

*رئيسها جورجو نابو ليتانو*
*دوله تقع في جنوب القاره الاوروبيه تحدها من الشمال جبال الالب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة افريقية مميزة بحدودها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة اضافية* 

*تحدها من جميع الجهات دولة واحدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليسوتو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

****

*إمارة تقع في جنوب القارة الاوروبيه لها حدود فقط مع فرنسا*

----------


## Taka

*علــى معلــوماتــي ] إمــارة موناكــو [*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولة ليسوتو* 

*صحيح 100%* 

*برافووووو  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

* ابني* 

*مهرشاد* 

*جوابك  صحيح  100%*


*بس  ناطرين منك  سؤال* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Taka

*آســف كــل مــره ] أنســى [* 
  
*عاصمتهــا : ليما*
*اللغــة الرسميــه : الإسبانيــه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمهورية  بيرو*

----------


## ابو طارق

؟؟؟؟؟؟ (تسمى أيضاً ؟؟؟؟) هي دولة في آسيا .أحدي دول جنوب شرقي آسيا ،

----------


## Taka

*الجــواب ] صــح [*
*وأمــا علــى ســؤالكـ :*
*ميانمار وتسمــى أيضــا ] بورمــا [*

----------


## Taka

*تقــع جنــوب القوقاز*
*عاصمتهــا : يريفان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ارمينيا ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
**

*يحدها من الشمال سلوفاكيا وتقع وسط اوروبا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمهورية  المجر* 

*السؤال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لتوانيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**

----------


## ابو طارق

*علم جمهورية   مالي*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بصراحه بحثت تكرار ومرارا لم اجد الاجابه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الجواب_
_زنجبار (زنزبار) اسم يطلق على مجموعة جزر تابعة_ _لتنزانيا__ في شرق_ _أفريقيا__ ولكنها تتمتع بسلطة ذاتية واسعة، وتتكون من جزيرتين كبيرتين هما : زنجبار وبمبا_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_جمهورية تقع في جنوب شرقي_ _آسيا_
_سميت ببلد المليون فيل_ 
_عاصمتها مدينة فيانتيان. ومن مدنها الرئيسية لوانج برابانج و بكس و سافناخت_


_ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمهورية لاو الشعبيه .*

----------


## ابو طارق

مملكة افريقية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مملكة سوازيلند*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*جزر  كايمان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دولة كانت تشكل اتحاداً قائماً بين جمهورتين*
*يقع الاتحاد في جنوب* *أوروبا**، يحدها من الشرق* *رومانيا* *وبلغاريا**، من الجنوب* *مقدونيا* *وألبانيا* *والبحر الأدرياتيكي**، من الغرب* *البوسنة والهرسك* *وكرواتيا**، من الشمال* *هنغاريا**.*
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*صربيا * 


*×××*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة هي صربيا والجبل الأسود*
*يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## بنت البلوش



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جورجيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*رومانيا*
*هي جمهورية تقع في* *شرق أوروبا**، وهي إحدى* *دول البلقان*
*رومانيا مقسمة اداريا إلى 41 مقاطعة إضافة إلى بلدية بوخارست.* *بوخارست** هي عاصمة البلاد و أكبر مدنها(حوالي 2 مليون نسمة). المدن المهمة الأخرى هي:* *ياش** (حوالي 320,000 نسمة)،* *كلوج-نابوكا** (حوالي 317,000 نسمة)،* *تيميشوارا** (حوالي 317,000 نسمة).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_دولة_ _اوروبية__ ، وهي جزيرة صغيرة ومكتظة سكانيا_
_تقع_ _جغرافياً__ ضمن قارة_ _أفريقيا__، لكنها_ _سياسياً__ تقع ضمن قارة_ _أوروبا_
_أهم مدن البلاد إلى جانب العاصمة_ _فاليتا__ (حوالي 7,000 نسمة/2000) هي بير كاركارة (حوالي 25,000 نسمة)، سلامة، سانت جوليانز، رباط أو فكتوريا (حوالي 6,000 نسمة)، بير زبوج و حمرون. مدن سلامة و سانت جوليانز تقعان على أطراف فاليتا،لذا هما امتداد لها._


_ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟_

----------


## بنت البلوش

.. مالطا ..

----------


## بنت البلوش

**

*هي رابع أكبر جزيرة في العالم*

----------


## Taka

*الجواب هي ] مدغشقر [*

----------


## Taka

*عاصمتها : لوساكا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*زامبيا*

----------


## Taka

*أنزين ياوالدنا حابب تحطلي علم عشان اجاوب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*اكبر مدينه فيها كورور*

----------


## Taka

*صراحه عبالي اول كازاخستان بس بعدين شفت الفرق*
*قعدت ادور وادور فكل القارات ماحصلت .. بس الحين حصلتها*
*...*
*تقع في أوقيانوسيا  في مايكرونيزيا*
*تبعد الجزيرة ما يقارب 1000 كيلو متر عن الساحل الشرقي لدولة الفلبين*
*عدد سكان بالاو في الوقت الحالي يقارب 20 إلف نسمة يدينون بالمسيحية الكاثوليكية .*
* سكن الجزيرة غالبيتهم من العرق الملاوي مع نسبة تقارب 20 من البيض المستوطنين فيها.*

----------


## Taka

** 


*كانت تعرف سابقا باسم غويانا الهولندية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورينام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## إبتسام السهم

> 



 




الصومال  :bigsmile:

----------


## ابو طارق

لمن هذا العلم  والشعار 


لقد استنزفنا كل اعلام العالم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ريال مدريد

----------


## Taka

*إمبلا ابونا في دول ماحطينا صورها ,, وهذي وحده*
*,,,*
*,,*
*,* 
**

----------


## ابو طارق

للاسف  لم اعرفه  ولم اجد له مرجع 

ارجوا ان  تعطينا الجواب

----------


## Taka

*معقوله ابونا ماعرف* 
*أنزين هذي هيه المعلومات*
*جزر ماريانا الشمالية و تسمى رسمياً " كومنولث جزر ماريانا الشمالية " هي دولة كومنولث متحدة سياسياً مع الولايات المتحدة و التي تملك موقعأ استراتيجياً غرب المحيط الهادي و تتألف من 15 جزيرة تقع في الربع الأخير من الطريق من هاواي إلى الفلبين .*
*وهذي معلومات زياده :*
*عدد سكانها :* 84,546 نسمة (يوليو 2007)
*مساحتها : 477 كم²*
*العاصمه :* *سايبان*
*اللغة الرسميه :* *الانجليزية**,* *الكامورية**,* *الكارلوينية*
*العمله :* *الدولار الأمريكي*
*الرئيس : جورج دبليو بوش*
*الحاكم :* *بينغنو آر فيتيال*
*وآخر شي هذا شعارها :* 
**

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكر مهرشاد  على المعلومة *

----------


## Taka

*العفو ابونا ,,*
*وهذا العلم لاي دوله* 

**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علم جمهورية لاوس* 


وهذا العلم لمن؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*علم دولة  كولومبيا*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

جمهورية فانواتو (Ripablik blong Vanuatu) هي دولة تقع في جنوب المحيط الهادي، وهي مكونة من أرخبيل. تقع شرق أستراليا بحوالي 1750 كم، وشمال شرق نيوكاليدونيا بحوالي 500 كم، وغرب فيجي، وجنوب جزر سليمان. كانت فانواتو تعرف باسم "نيوهيبرايدز" (New Hebrides) خلال فترة الاستعمار.

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## ابو طارق

*علم * 

*((فيتنام ))*

*فيتنام جمهورية اشتراكية في جنوب شرقي* *آسيا** على خليج تونكين* *وبحر الصين**. تجاور* *الصين** على شمالها* *وإندونيسيا**,* *ولاوس**,* *وكامبوديا** على غرب. عاصمتها* *هانوي**. من مدنها* *مدينة هوشي منه** أو* *سايغون** سابقاً ،* *وهايفنغ**.*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طاجيكستان*
* دولة تقع وسط* *آسيا*
*يحد جمهورية طاجستان من الشرق إقليم* *التركستان** الشرقية .ومن الشمال جمهورية* *قرغيزيا** .ومن الغرب والشمال جمهورية* *أوزبكستان** ومن الجنوب* *أفغانستان** .ويشكل المجري الأعلى لنهر جيجون الحدود بينهما . أطول* *سد** في العالم هو* *سد نورك** بارتفاع 300 متر في طاجيكستان.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي أكبر دولة سكانا، في وسط آسيا عاصمتها* *طشقند**. ومن أهم مدنها* *سمرقند**. وهي إحدي الجمهوريات الاسلامية ذات الطبيعة الفيدرالية ضمن الجمهوريات السوفياتية السابقة*
*تحدها* *كازاخستان** من الشمال والغرب.* *وتركمانستان** من الجنوب* *وقرغيزيا**وطاجكستان** من الشرق .وكلها جمهوريات إسلامية* 
*ماأسم هذه الدولة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمهورية اوزبكستان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*هي أحد جمهوريات البلطيق الثلاث و إحدى جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق. انضمت إلى الاتحاد الاوروبي عام 2004. يحدها من الشرق روسيا و من الجنوب لاتفيا. من باقي الجهات بحر البلطيق.*
*عاصمتها تالين ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

استونيا  

وعاصمتها  تالين

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمهورية بنما هي إحدى دول وسط أمريكا الجنوبية، مساحتها 78200 كلم مربع، يحدها من الشمال البحر الكاريبي* *والمحيط الأطلنطي** ومن الجنوب* *المحيط الهادئ** ومن جهة الجنوب الشرقي* *كولومبيا** ومن جهة الشمال الغربي* *كوستاريكا**. تقع على جزء من اليابسة الذي يربط بين* *أمريكا الشمالية**وأمريكا الجنوبية** والذي يبلغ طوله 770 كلم على* *المحيط الأطلسي** و417 كلم على المحيط الهادئ. تعتبر بنما دولة طولية الشكل حيث أن عرضها يتراوح بين 80 كم و 190 كلم. من أهم معالمها* *القناة بنما**. لغة البلاد الرسمية الإسبانية وتستخدم اللغة الإنجليزية كلغة ثانية. عملتها بالبوا* *بالبوا** وتعادل دولار أمريكي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عاصمتها تيمفو

----------


## ابو طارق

*بوتان*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## نجمه سهيل

هذا علم دولة (( أنتيجوا بروبودا ))

----------


## شموخ عزي

ايطاليــا 
صـــح ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مـلاوي*
*ملاوي* *دول* *إفريقية**. هي المحمية البريطانية السابقة (نياسالاند) ، حاولت* *البرتغال** الاستيلاء عليها لتصل إلى مستعمراتها* *انغولا**وموزمبيق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سيشيل*
* هي دولة جزيرة في* *المحيط الهندي**. مدينة فكتوريا هي العاصمة،*
*يتألف أرخبيل "سيشل" من نحو 115 جزيرة* 
*مدينة "فيكتوريا" وهي عاصمة الجمهورية وتقع في جزيرة "ماهي" أكبر الجزر، وهي أصغر عاصمة في العالم من حيث المساحة كما انها المدينة وميناء البلاد الوحيد، وما دونها من المدن عبارة عن مجموعة قرى صغيرة متفرقة، ولكونها المدينة الوحيدة في البلاد فقد حظيت باهتمام كبير مما اكسبها شكلا مميزا من حيث الجمال والتخطيط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البهاما هي مجموعة جزر من جزر الهند الغربية. عاصمتها ناسو، تقع في جزيرة بروفيدانس الجديدة، أستقلت عام 1949. سكانها في الغالب سود البشرة و* *الإنكليزية** هي لغة البلاد الرئيسية. تعتبر هذه الجزر البالغ عددها سبعمائة جزيرة وهي غاية في الروعة والجمال ومكان جذاب لقضاء العطل والإجازات حيث يرتادها الزوار من* *أمريكا** و* *أوروبا** وبقية دول العالم. هناك اعتقاد شعبي بأن* *كريستوفر كولومبوس** الذي اكتشف* *أمريكا** نزل على جزيرة سانت سلفادور إحدى جزر الهند الغربية. جرز البهاما اكتشفها* *كريستوفر كولومبوس** سنة 1492 هـ واحتلها الأسبان خلال فترات زمنية متفرقة ، واحتلتها بريطانية بصورة دائمة في سنة 1717 واستمر الاحتلال البريطاني لجزر بهاما حتي سنة 1384هـ - 1964 م . وحصلت بعدها الجزر على استقلال داخلي ، ثم حصلت على استقلال كامل في سنة 1393 هـ - 1973 م وأصبحت عضوا في (الكومنولث ) البريطاني ، وسكانها في سنة 1409 هـ - 1989 م 252 ألف نسمة ، وجملة مساحتها 13938 كيلو متراً مربعاً ، وعاصمة الجزر مدينة ناسوا وتوجد في جزيرة نيوبرفيدنس .*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جورجيا*
 Georgia دولة تقع على السفوح الجنوبية لجبال القوقاز. يحدها من الشمال داغستان، الشيشان، إنجوشتيا، أوستيا الشمالية، قبردينو - بلقاريا، قرة تشاي - شركسيا، وكراسنودار كراي. ومن الجنوب الشرقي أرمينيا ومن الجنوب أذربيجان ومن الجنوب الغربي تركيا. ومن الغرب البحر الأسود

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## نجمه سهيل

( علم سريلانــــكا )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي نجمة سهيل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي جزيرة نحو شرق* *البحر الكاريبي** وفي غرب* *المحيط الأطلسي**. ترى بصعوبة على الخرائط ، وتوجد في أقصي شرقي الكاريبي ، وإلى الشرق من أرخبيل الأنتيل الصغري* 
*العاصمة بريدج تون* 
*وطول الجزيرة 34 كيلومتراً وعرضها حوالي 22 كيلومتراً* 
*وغالبية السكان من عناصر أفريقية وهناك جالية من الهنود الآسيويين والباكستانيين جلبت إلى الجزيرة في ظل الاستعمار البريطاني ويقدر عدد العناصر المختلطة بحوالي 16% واللغة الانجليزية لغة البلاد الرسمية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بربادوس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**

*هي مجموعة من الجزر البعيدة في جنوب* *المحيط الأطلسي** و تبعد 2816 كم (1750 ميل) عن* *جنوب أفريقيا** و 3360 كم (2088 ميل) عن* *أمريكا الجنوبية** و تعتبر هذه الجزر تبعية لأقليم ما وراء البحار* *سانت هيلينا** البريطانية و التي تبعد عنها 2173 كم (1350 ميل) في الشمال.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*تريستان دا كونا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام



----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^

بورتو ريكو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*هي دولة داخلية صغيرة، وموقعها بين فرنسا وأسبانيا وبالتحديد في شرق جبال البرانس في جنوب غرب القارة* *الأوروبية**. اقتصاد هذه الدولة المزدهر يعتمد بشكل رئيسي على السياحة وهي لا تفرض ضرائب على الدخل، وهذا عامل جذب كبير للسياح والمهاجرين.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> **
> 
> 
> *هي دولة داخلية صغيرة، وموقعها بين فرنسا وأسبانيا وبالتحديد في شرق جبال البرانس في جنوب غرب القارة* *الأوروبية**. اقتصاد هذه الدولة المزدهر يعتمد بشكل رئيسي على السياحة وهي لا تفرض ضرائب على الدخل، وهذا عامل جذب كبير للسياح والمهاجرين.*



 
إمارة أندورا  :noworry:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة معطرة باريج الورود لكل الاعضاء 
فكرت اليوم في مسابقة جديدة 
عسى ان تزيد من معلوماتنا العامة
والمسابقة واضحة من العنوان
اضع صورة علم لاي دولة من الدول
والمطلوب منكم ذكر اسم الدولة
وبالتأكيد صاحب اول اجابة صحيحة
يحصل على تقييم 
وان شاء الله تنال المسابقة اعجابكم

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

وهذه صورة اول علم 

ماهو اسم الدولة ؟



بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابن الكرار

العراق

المسابقة حلوة خيتي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

فكره مرررررررررره حلوه

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> العراق
> 
> المسابقة حلوة خيتي



 
برااااافو ... اجابة صح
تم التقييم

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> فكره مرررررررررره حلوه



الامل الوردي... تشجيعك ومرورك هو الاحلى
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهو اسم الدولة ؟



بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابن الكرار

ايطاليا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أعذريني خيتي لؤلؤة نجفية لكن الموضوع مكرر* 
*وهذا الرابط كما إنه أخذ نصيب كبير من الردود والزوار*
*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=31879*
*بما إن الموضوع يحتوي على تقييم سأدمج الموضوعين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الاخ ابن الكرار ... اجابة صحيحة
تم تقييمك

الغالية عيون لاتنام... آسفة جدا 
لم انتبه لوجود هذه المسابقة
لكِ الحق في اكمال المسابقة
فانتِ من بدأتي بها اولا
موفقة ان شاء الله
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> الاخ ابن الكرار ... اجابة صحيحة
> 
> تم تقييمك 
> الغالية عيون لاتنام... آسفة جدا 
> لم انتبه لوجود هذه المسابقة
> لكِ الحق في اكمال المسابقة
> فانتِ من بدأتي بها اولا
> موفقة ان شاء الله
> تحياتي 
> دمتي بود...



 


*لا عزيزتي لؤلؤة نجفية توكلي على الله الموضوع موضوعك* 
*وأكملي كما بدأت موفقة دائم لكل خير :)*
*في أمان الله ورعايته*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

عيون لاتنام... ردك اخجلني جدا
ان شاء الله اكمل المسابقة
واتمنى انك تكوني من روادها الدائمين
تحياتي لكِ
دمتي بود

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهو اسم الدولة ؟



بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## looovely

_علم الكوموروس_ 
*وش هالعلم المتغوي يالؤلؤة:-)*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

جواب صح لوفلي
هو علم جزر الكوموروس (جزر القمر )
تم التقييم
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهو اسم الدولة ؟


بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## looovely

*              اعتقد انو*
*               علم كندا*
*                تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

جواب صح لوفلي
هو علم كندا بالتأكيد
تم التقييم
تحياتي
دمتي بود...

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهو اسم الدولة ؟


بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علم البرازيل ..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

جواب صح شذى الزهراء
تم التقييم
تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهو اسم الدولة ؟

يالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لبــنان*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

شذى الزهراء... جواب صح
تم التقييم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*علم ماذا؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أوربا* 
هي جزيرة تقع في البحر الكاريبي. تعتبر جزء من مملكة هولندا. مساحتها 180 كم2 وعدد سكانها 103000 نسمة (2004).
اكتشف الإسبان أروبا عام 1499، واكتسبتها هولندا عام 1636. انفصلت أوروبا عن جزر الأنتيل الهولندية في 1 يناير عام 1986.

----------


## صفآء الروح

** 
*كيفكم حبايبي*
*جبت الكم مسابقة جديدة* 
*وانشاء الله تعجبكم*
*وطريقتها سهلة ولا تحتاج الى شرح*
*راح اجيب الكم صورة لعلم دولة معينه*
*والي عليكم انكم تعطوني اسم هذه الدوله*
*وطبعا صاحب اول اجابه صحيحه رايح ايكون له التقييم*
*ويالله نبدأ وانشالله اشوف حماس في هاي المسابقة*
*وراح نبدأ بالسهل عشان تتحمسوا وبعدين تنقل الى الصعب وانشاء الله ما تشوفوا اي صعوبه فيها*
*7*
*7*
*7* 
*اي دوله صاحبة هذا العلم؟؟؟*
 


*؟؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

المسابقه روووووووووعه غناتي
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود
والعلم علم الامارات

----------


## صفآء الروح

> المسابقه روووووووووعه غناتي
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
> دمتي بود
> والعلم علم الامارات



*  تسلمي غناتي دموعه هذا من ذوقش*
*وجوابش اكيد صح* 
*برافو عليك*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟*

**

**
*؟؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

علم قطر

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
علم دولة قطر ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*مشكورين غناتي دمووووعه وهموووووسه على المشاركه*
*جوابكم صح*
*علم دولة قطر*
*تستحقا ثنتينكم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني من تواجدكما في المسابقة*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟*

**
*؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

العراق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إنه علم دولة  العراق*

*لست واثقة*

*تسلم إيديكي على الموضوع الرائع مثل صاحبته*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الجواب غير صحيح*
*تأكدا من الجواب*
*وتسلمي انون غناتي*
*هذا من ذوقش*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*صحيح  إسستعجلنا*

*هذا علم دولة ســــوريا*

*تحياتي*

----------


## * Red Rose *

يسلمووو عى المسابقة الرائعة


علم سوريا

----------


## صفآء الروح

*برافو عليكي انونه*
*الجواب صح* 
*هو علم دولة سوريا*
*تسلمي لي غناتي على المشاركه في هذه المسابقة*
*اسعدني تواجدك كثيرا*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يسلمووو عى المسابقة الرائعة
> 
> 
> علم سوريا



*جوابك صح اختي روز*
*سبقتك اختي انين*
*الله يوفقك يارب*
*بس راح اقيمك على المشاركه*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟*

**


*؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*علم دولة مــــالــــيــزيـــا*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *علم دولة مــــالــــيــزيـــا*



*جوابك صح انون*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه*
*تستحقي التقييم بجداره*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟*

**

**

*؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الجزائر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،* 
*نهووضه مسآبقه روعهـ ،،* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عااافيه ،،*

*وسبقني ابو علي بالرد *_* ..* 
*وإن شاء الله من المُشآركين ^_^ ..* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الجزائر



*جوابك صح اخوي إبتسام السهم*
*الله يوفقك يارب*
*تستحق التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*
> 
> * وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *نهووضه مسآبقه روعهـ ،،*
> *  ياهلا غناتي كرووووزه  والأروووع هو تواجدك هنا* 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عااافيه ،،*
> * الله يعافيش يارب* 
> *وسبقني ابو علي بالرد *_* ..*
> * يالله انشالله المرة الجاية تكوني الأسبق*
> ...



*شكرا كرووزه القمر*
*وتستحقي التقييم لمشاركتك المتميزة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم ؟؟*

**
*؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنغولا

----------


## صفآء الروح

> أنغولا



*جوابك صح اخوي ابتسام*
*الله يوفقك يارب*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اي دوله هي صاحبة هذا العلم ؟؟*

*؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عـــلـــم دولـــة بوتان*

*Bhutan* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *عـــلـــم دولـــة بوتان* 
> *Bhutan* 
> 
> 
> *مع التحيه*



*  جوابك صح انوون*
*العلم لدولة بوتان*
*سيتم التقييم*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*وربي ما يحرمني منش*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟* 

*؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*علم دولة  كينيا*

*مع التحية نهوووضه*

----------


## * Red Rose *

علم دولة كينيا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كينيا ::: kenya

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *علم دولة كينيا* 
> 
> *مع التحية نهوووضه*







> علم دولة كينيا








> كينيا ::: kenya



*الجواب صح* 
*العلم لدولة كينيا*
*الله يوفقكم جميعكم* 
*لاكن التقييم راح يكون لأختي انون*
*لأنها الأسبق*
*الله يعطيكم العافيه*
*تقبلو تحياتي*
*دمتو بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اي دوله هي صاحبة هذا العلم ؟؟*

*؟؟؟*

----------


## * Red Rose *

علم دولة أنجويلا

----------


## صفآء الروح

> علم دولة أنجويلا



* جوابك صح خيتي رد روز*
*العلم لدولة أنغويلا وتمسى انجويلا*
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صباح الورد ،،*

*آظن بلجيكآ *_*..*

*يعطيك العافيه نهووضه ،،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صباح الورد ،،* 
> *آظن بلجيكآ *_*..* 
> *يعطيك العافيه نهووضه ،،* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



*صباح الفل والياسمين*
*جوابك صح كروزه*
*علم دولة بلجيكا*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*الله يعطيش العافيه ويوفقش يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتوقع أنو علم 
جيبوتي ..

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أتوقع أنو علم 
> جيبوتي .. 
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ..



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وتوقعش صح غناتي هموس*
*العلم لدوله جيبوتي*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم ؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اليونان

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*اليونان*

----------


## ارسم العشق

اليونان

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اليونان








> *اليونان*







> اليونان



*الجواب صح*
*العلم لدولة اليونان*
*والتقييم لأول اجابه صحيحه*
*يعني راح يكون من نصيب اخي ابتسام السهم*
*الله يوفقكم جميعاً*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خسارة اليوم اتأخرنه وطارت الطيور بأرزاقها*

*يلا مبروك للفايزين*

*ويحالفنه الحظ إن شاء الله بمرات مقبلة*

*تحياتي لش نهوووضه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *خسارة اليوم اتأخرنه وطارت الطيور بأرزاقها* 
> *يلا مبروك للفايزين* 
> *ويحالفنه الحظ إن شاء الله بمرات مقبلة* 
> 
> *تحياتي لش نهوووضه*



*ولا يهمش غناتي انون لعيونش راح حط سؤال ثاني وثالث*
*وانتظري السؤال لأني بعد شوي راح احطه*
*الف تحيه وسلام لك حبيبتي انون*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من تواجدك* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم ؟؟*

*؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*علم دولة البوسنة والهرسك*

*الف شكر نهوووضتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،،* 
*علم دولة البوسنة والهرسك ،،* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ،*

*خلاص سبقتني انون *_*..* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
البوسنة والهرسك ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *علم دولة البوسنة والهرسك* 
> 
> *الف شكر نهوووضتي*



*العفو غناتي انون*






> *مسآء الورد ،،*
> 
> *علم دولة البوسنة والهرسك ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ،* 
> *خلاص سبقتني انون *_*..* 
> *تحياتي*



*  الله يعافيش كروزه*
*يالله انشاء الله المره الجايه تسبقي*




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> البوسنة والهرسك ..
> 
> *حي الله هموسه*






*الجواب صح*
* العلم لدولة البوسنه والهرسك*
*الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعاً*
*والتقييم راح يكون لخيتي انون*
*الف تحيه للجميع*
*انتطروني بمزيد من الأسئله*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*منهي الدوله صاحبة هذا العلم ؟؟*



*؟؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتوقع النيجر ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> أتوقع النيجر ..



 *جوابك صح خيتي هموووس*
*العلم لدولة النيجر*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم ؟؟*

*؟؟؟*

----------


## * Red Rose *

علم دولة بورندي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ عفر بوروندي =burundi*  
*وتسلمي نهوضه*

*هههه خلآص سبقتني بعد شسمهـ ^_^..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> علم دولة بورندي








> *هلآ عفر بوروندي =burundi* 
> 
> *وتسلمي نهوضه* 
> 
> *هههه خلآص سبقتني بعد شسمهـ ^_^..*



* الجواب صح*
*العلم لدولة بوروندي*
*الله يعطيكم العافيه رد روز وكروزهـ القميلهـ*
*التقييم من نصيب اول اجابه صحيح*
*ربي ما يحرمني من مشاركتم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
علم المالديف .
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> علم المالديف .
> 
> بالتوفيق ..



* الجواب صح*
*العلم لدولة المالديف*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه غاليتي هموووس*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني من تواجدكِ هنا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

علم جمهورية غيانا 
 
*غويانا* دولة في أمريكا الجنوبية .كانت تسمي جويانا البريطانية قبل استقلالها وهي واحدة من بلدان ثلاثة كان يطلق على كل منها اسم جويانا ويضاف إليه اسم الدولة المستعمرة لها ومنها جويانا الهولندية ، وأصبح اسمها سورينام وجيانا الفرنسية وابقت على اسمها السابق . وجوياناالبريطانية والتي تعرف حالياً بجمهورية جويانا أكبر الجويانات الثلات في المساحة ، إذ تبلغ مساحتها 214969 كيلو متراً مربعاً ، وسكانها في سنة ( 1408 هـ -1988 م ) 1007000 نسمة ، وعاصمة البلاد جورج تون . • ولقد مرت على جويانا مراحل متعددة من الاحتلال ، فوصل إليها الأسبان في سنة 905 هـ - 1499 م ، واحتلها الهولنديين في سنة 1030 هـ - 1620 م ، ثم خضعت لاحتلال بريطانية في سنة 1291 هـ - 1874 م ، وحصلت مستعمرة جويانا البريطانية على حكم ذاتي في سنة 1347 هـ - 1928 م ، ثم نالت استقلالها في سنة 1390 هـ - 1970 م ، وعرفت بعد ذلك بجمهورية جوبانا ، وضلت عضو في الكومنولث البريطاني

----------


## صفآء الروح

> علم جمهورية غيانا 
> 
>  
> *غويانا* دولة في أمريكا الجنوبية .كانت تسمي جويانا البريطانية قبل استقلالها وهي واحدة من بلدان ثلاثة كان يطلق على كل منها اسم جويانا ويضاف إليه اسم الدولة المستعمرة لها ومنها جويانا الهولندية ، وأصبح اسمها سورينام وجيانا الفرنسية وابقت على اسمها السابق . وجوياناالبريطانية والتي تعرف حالياً بجمهورية جويانا أكبر الجويانات الثلات في المساحة ، إذ تبلغ مساحتها 214969 كيلو متراً مربعاً ، وسكانها في سنة ( 1408 هـ -1988 م ) 1007000 نسمة ، وعاصمة البلاد جورج تون . • ولقد مرت على جويانا مراحل متعددة من الاحتلال ، فوصل إليها الأسبان في سنة 905 هـ - 1499 م ، واحتلها الهولنديين في سنة 1030 هـ - 1620 م ، ثم خضعت لاحتلال بريطانية في سنة 1291 هـ - 1874 م ، وحصلت مستعمرة جويانا البريطانية على حكم ذاتي في سنة 1347 هـ - 1928 م ، ثم نالت استقلالها في سنة 1390 هـ - 1970 م ، وعرفت بعد ذلك بجمهورية جوبانا ، وضلت عضو في الكومنولث البريطاني



*جوابك صح خيتي ام الشيخ*
*العلم لدولة غويانا*
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اي دولة هي صاحبة هذا العلم؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عــــلــــم   دولـــة سيشيل*

*Seychelles*



*أرّق تحياتي نهووووضه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *عــــلــــم دولـــة سيشيل* 
> *seychelles* 
> 
> 
> 
> *أرّق تحياتي نهووووضه*



*الجواب صح*
*العلم لدولة سيشيل*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه غلاتي أنووون*
*ربي ما يحرمني من نور طلك*
*سيتم تقييمك الأن
والله يوفقك يارب**
**الك ارق تحيه مني*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم ؟؟*
**

*؟؟؟*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جزر القمر 
*كان العرب أول من أطلق تسمية جزر القمر على هذه الجزر في أوائل القرن الثاني الهجري، وأرجع البعض سبب التسمية إلى أن الرحالة العرب العائدة أصولهم إلى مسقط وعدن وحضرموت هبطوا على ساحل الجزر وكان القمر بدرًا فأسموها جزر القمر. وأرجع آخرون سبب التسمية لأن شكلها العام يشبه الهلال، وجزرها الأربع الكبرى موزعة في مواقع محددة تشبه أربعة من أوجه القمر الرئيسية. وأخذ الأوروبيون هذه التسمية عن العرب، وأطلقوا عليها "كومور" أو "كوموروس" Comoros.*
*أما اسمها الحالي فهو جزر القمر الاتحادية الإسلامية، ويزيد عدد سكانها على (700) ألف نسمة من أصول عرقية مختلفة تزاوجت وامتزجت فيما بينها، وأعطت شعبًا ظهرت فيه القسمات العربية والإفريقية والآسيوية. وتشكل الأصول العربية نسبة 35%، والإفريقية 55%، فيما ينتمي بقية السكان لأصول آسيوية من الملايو وإندونسيا والصين والهنود، وأصول أوروبية من فرنسا والبرتغال وهولندا. ويدين معظم السكان بالإسلام على المذهب الشافعي، وتوجد أقلية مسيحية في جزيرة مايوت جاءت مع البعثات التبشيرية الكاثوليكية التي ترعاها المؤسسات الدينية الفرنسية، ووفقًا لنص الدستور توجد ثلاث لغات رسمية هي الفرنسية وهي لغة التعليم في المدارس حيث لا توجد جامعة في البلاد، واللغة العربية، واللغة القمرية وهي خليط من العربية والسواحيلية وهي مكتوبة بحروف عربية.*




*كانت جزر القمر من الأقاليم الفرنسية فيما وراء البحار، وكانت تخضع لحاكم فرنسي تعينه الحكومة الفرنسية وجمعية تشريعية منتخبة على أساس الاقتراع العام الشعبي في الإقليم، وممثل عنها في الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية، ويلاحظ أن هذه الجزر كانت أقل الأقاليم الفرنسية فيما وراء البحار حظًا في مجالات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، كما لم يتحقق بها إلا النزر اليسير من مظاهر الحكم الذاتي حيث استحوذ المندوب السامي الفرنسي في مورني على صلاحيات واسعة جدًا في كافة المجالات.*
*أعلنت فرنسا في عام (1378هـ= 1958م) عن استفتاء في مستعمراتها فيما وراء البحار للاختيار بين الاستقلال أو البقاء ضمن المجموعة الفرنسية، وجرى الاستفتاء في جزر القمر واستقر الرأي أن تبقى الجزر ضمن المجموعة الفرنسية، فأعطتها فرنسا حكمًا ذاتيًا، ومن ثم أصبح للإقليم مندوب سام فرنسي يعاونه مجلس وزراء وكان أول رئيس قمري لهذا المجلس هو الشيخ محمود سعيد، ويعتبر هذا المجلس مسؤولاً مسؤولية تضامنية وزارية أمام مجلس تشريعي من 31 عضوًا منتخبًا بالاقتراع العام، ويمثل جزر القمر عضوان في الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية، وعضو واحد في مجلس الشيوخ بباريس.*
*ومارست الوزارات القمرية قدرًا من السلطات الواسعة باستثناء شؤون الدفاع والخارجية والشؤون الدبلوماسية.*


**

----------


## صفآء الروح

*جوابك صح اخوي ابتسام*
*واجابه نموذجية كذلك*
*العلم لدولة جزر القمر*
*تستحق التقييم اخوي بجداره*
*الله يوفقك يارب*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الى اي دولة هذا العلم ؟؟*

**

*؟؟؟*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ نهووض ـه ،،


المـ س ـابقة كتير ح ـلوووه ..


س ـلمت يمنــاااك وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


وأنا أول مره أش ـارك مـ ع ـاااكِ ..


وإج ـابتي هي >>





إمارة أندورا ..

هي دولة داخلية صغيرة، وموقعها بين فرنسا وأسبانيا
 وبالتحديد في شرق جبال البرانس في جنوب غرب القارة الأوروبية.




ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

انـــــــــــــدورا

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 
> * وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ نهووض ـه ،،
> *هلا والله بشواقه القمر*
> 
> المـ س ـابقة كتير ح ـلوووه .. 
> * الحلو هو تواجدك فيها غناتي*
> س ـلمت يمنــاااك وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..
> * الله يسلمك يارب ويعافيش من الشر والبلا*
> ...



*فعلا العلم لدولة اندورا*
*الله يوفقك شواقه الغاليه*
*وربي ما يحرمني من وجودك في هذي المسابقه*
*سيتم التقييم الأن*
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> انـــــــــــــدورا



 *جوابك صحيح غناتي جوري*
*لاكن سبقتكي شوق المحبه*
*والتقييم لأول اجابه صحيحه*
*الله يوفقك يارب خيتي*
*وانشاء الله المرة الجايه تكوني الأسبق*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الى اي دوله هذا العلم؟؟*

**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## Malamh Cute

كرواتيآ ...؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

> كرواتيآ ...؟



*جوابك صح كروزتي القميله*
*العلم لدولة كرواتيا*
*الله يعطيش العافيه كروزه*
*تستحقي التقييم*
*والله يوفقك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*الى اي دوله هذا العلم ؟؟؟*

 
**
*؟؟؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عـــلـــم   دولـــة إستونيا*


*مع خالص تحياتي نهوووووضه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *عـــلـــم دولـــة إستونيا* 
> 
> 
> *مع خالص تحياتي نهوووووضه*



* هلا والله بأنونه*
*جوابك اكيد صح*
*العلم لدولة استونيا*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه انوووونه*
*سيتم تقييمك الآن*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك ولا من تواجدك في هاي المسابفة*
*تقبلي خااالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

